# Sikh Guy And Muslim Gal



## _Double_00 (May 5, 2009)

Hi this is my first thread and post, the reason i am on here is i am confused. Imust point out that i am neither looking for condemnation merely a a path to make my decsion easier.
I want to know what Guru Ji would advise me if i were to ask what to do.

I am a Sikh, i would like to think i am educated and i have a basic fundamental understanding of Sikhi. 

My predicament is that i have fallen for a girl of muslim faith, and she has fallen for me, do not be under the impression that she has hidden agendas to make me convert because she hasnt and nor would i, also i would neither ask her to convert nor expect her to if we did get married. 

My question is that i am very confused as to what sikhi says about marrying out of faith, i am truley in love and i cannot see it is right that i should marry sumone of sikh faith but have no feelings towards her it is not fair on her nor on me.

Please do not be under the impression that i am young and naive either, nor that i have been brainwashed because believe me religion makes up maybe 5-10% of our conversations, when we do discuss religion it is merely to discuss how our families would react or maybe how we differ in certain aspects of life.

she is hardworking, ambitious, intelligent and stunningly beautiful and this is the only issue there is in us being together.

So please help me in seeking the right advice or spiritual guidance in helping me make the correct desicion on what Guru Ji would suggest for me to do.

Again i ask do not condemn me or abuse me for asking a question, as i have said you can only help in advising me, obviously the final decision lies with me.

WJKK WJKF.


----------



## spnadmin (May 5, 2009)

Welcome to SPN Double 80 ji

There are several threads on this subject that have been a place for discussion for more than 2 years. Why not seek them out and reflect on those conversations. I am sure that other members will see this and respond.


----------



## palaingtha (Aug 7, 2013)

_Double_00 said:


> Hi this is my first thread and post, the reason i am on here is i am confused. Imust point out that i am neither looking for condemnation merely a a path to make my decsion easier.
> I want to know what Guru Ji would advise me if i were to ask what to do.
> 
> I am a Sikh, i would like to think i am educated and i have a basic fundamental understanding of Sikhi.
> ...




Being of different faiths it is very important some crucial angles involved be sorted out.
I will relate a few instances:-
i). In You Tube  one Muslim Maulvi was giving a speech to his followers and it was posted on the You Tube which I happened to hear it. He said, " Sikhism is a conglomerate of several religions. Their Guru Granth contains the sayings of Farid Ji when in Islam Farid Ji is not any sort of authority. The Guru Granth is composed  mostly of his sayings only." Though the words are not exactly the same but he meant as said above.
ii). Muslims believe their religion to be a true religion and other religions as "No Religions" They treat all Non-believers in Mohamed Sahib as prophet as ******, which is a derogatory word.
Let us analyze the above two points. We Sikhs address Prophet Mohamed as Mohamed Sahib and never say Islam is "No Religion" In Guru Granth Sahib it is incorporated who is a True Musalman. We never denigrate Koran Sharif though we do not accept it as a Religious book to be followed.
When such instances come before you it may be very difficult to tolerate and you will naturally pass comments. Such comments would irritate your life partner if she is a Muslim.
Then there are several other points to be considered.
And you know Sikhs are not at all  keen on asking others to convert. If someone voluntarily converts it is his/her sweet wish.
God has given us understanding to make decisions of our welfare and it is for us to decide. Guru Sahib will naturally expect his Sikh to be true to his religion.
May God guide you to reach a sound decision!!!


----------



## Ikk Khalsa (Aug 7, 2013)

Double 00 Ji,

If you are planning to get married in Gurdwara in front of your Guru (Guru Granth Sahib Ji), marriage will be between you, your wife, and Guru Granth Sahib Ji so naturally both of you have to consider Guru Granth Sahib as your Guru and live by it. This is one aspect that can not be ignored. Now days getting married in front of Guru Granth Sahib Ji is just a ritual and doesn't seems to have any affect in couple's everyday life before or after the marriage. 

These two religions are poles apart so don't try to overlook some of the issues you might run into further in the future. Growing up my best friend was Muslim from Pakistan and we were like brothers but when religion came up we had nothing in common so we always avoided talking about it. We both weren't very religious that the only reason we stayed friends.

As far as what Guru Ji would think goes, Sikhism is way of life and Guru Granth Sahib Ji is our Guru. Guru Grath Sahib Ji is there to teach us not to judge us. Leave the judging part to your family, relatives, and society I think they will do better job(j/k) 
Good Luck!!


----------

